# Is my Bailey Plane authentic?



## jgomes (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought my boyfriend a #4 Bailey plane at a fleamarket and I'm looking for more info. Under the patent date of March 25-02 is the date Aug 19-02, does this date refer to when the tool was made?


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

that would be 1902. If you look at the logo on the blade, that will help to date it. Get a pic of it or discribe it and post. You might have to sand it to see it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sure it is authentic. At least the bed is. This is not uncommon. The patent date simply refers to when the tools model was patented. It basically tells you how old it isn't. As in it isn't older than 1902. The stanley's have several features that can allow you to get close to an age. They call them types. Like a Stanley Bailey #4 Type 11, or Type 18. The markings on the sole, blade, chip breaker, frog, frog style, adjustment wheel size. There are a lot of variables to the age. Post a good pic and we should be able to get you real close.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A pic is worth a thousand words.....2 or 3 and we'd be able to tell you just about anything you want to know about this plane, with the exception of who's tool box in sat in for the last 50 years! :laughing:


----------

